# My rabbit's birth problem.



## uniss03 (Aug 7, 2004)

hi i woke up to a horrible day my belovedbunny had 2 not so developed bunnies dead on the cage and she's beenstruggling to get one out but its seems to be stuck. Can any one pleaseadvice im afraid to do anythin,g right now I just want her to be ok. please help.
Thank you,
SIncerely,
Eunice


----------



## BunnyLover (Aug 7, 2004)

I suggest calling your vet. A stuck kit could be very dangerous to an exhausted mother.

Hoping all will be better soon!

Lissa


----------



## pamnock (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you able to see any of the stuck babyprotruding from the birth canal? You can gently pull as thedoe is having contractions. Do not be alarmed if a lot ofbloody fluid gushes out as you pull the baby out.

If you are unable to see the stuck baby, the doe should be taken to thevet within 24 hours of the onset of labor for a hormone/calciuminjection. If the doe is not able to pass the kit, a csection will be required.

Pam


----------



## uniss03 (Aug 7, 2004)

how do I know when shes having contractions and for how long can she hold on? or have it there?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 7, 2004)

You will be able to actually see her bear downduring each contraction. The time she may "hold on" isvariable. I've had them pass them up to 7 days laterandhad them retain them and die (due to uterineinfection). Some does may retain the kit and it may mummifycausing no apparent health issues.

The primary reason for getting the doe to the vet within 24 hours isbecause the hormone injections may have little or no effect after thattime due to the fact that they interact with the does own hormones.

The benefit of being able to palpate well is helpful because you can determine whether or not a kit has been retained.

Pam


----------



## uniss03 (Aug 8, 2004)

ok so we took the baby out, she seems to beunbalanced and her back legs are VERY weak...its that normal...??? shecant stand on them...I know she just gave birth and all but Im stillworried...:shock:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh no Eunice I'm so sorry this has happened toyou! I hope your Bunny will be ok. I would take her to the vets if shecannot stand up. She maybe tired out but I would take her to be on thesafe side. Do you think all of the babies are out? I really think youshould take her to the vets.

Hope all goes well and keep us updated. Sorry I can't give any usefuladvice, I just want you to know I am thinking of you and your bun.

Vickie


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm so glad the baby is out!

It's not ususual for them to be a little weak. It's alsopossible she suffered a minor muscle injury. I like to keepNutri Cal on hand for a doe that is stressed after labor. Oneof my favorite Holland does, Pergolia,had 5 babies today (herfirst litter) and was very uncomfortable afterwards, so I was a littleconcerned. It was funny how she segregated the kits intodifferent areas of the nestbox.. . The single deadone was at the back left side of the box, the normal sized live one wasat the back right side of the box and the 3 tiny "peanuts" weretogether at the front of the box. Last time I wentout and checked, Pergolia was back to her spunky self and appeared tobe fine. I'll have to get a photo of her soon. Shehas one of those beautiful, classic Holland heads that I so love.

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 8, 2004)

Pam, the bunny on the right looks just likeFenwick! Heinherited the lovely Hollandhead, the perfect color and size--and one erect ear andsevere allergies!

poor boy!

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2004)

Rose, 

The one on the right is Julia, one of our grand champion does. On the left is Dude, a grand champion buck.



Uniss03 -- how is the doe doing now?

Pam


----------



## uniss03 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Pam, well she appears to be getting better,she still walks with her legs a bit open and sits down with both herlegs spread, shes beginnig to run around the house just like she didbefore, So hopefully everything will be back to normal soon. in thepicture there the white/yellow one is her "Chispa" and the balck onewith the cutest white nose is "Tronchi" He was the father of her sadlydead rabbits.  but i guess if everything goes back to normal there'salways a new tomorrow.  thank you pam for all your help! Im very gladyou have new additions to your happy family in a funny peculiar wayjejeje.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad to hear mama is doing better. Sounds like she'll be fine 



Pam


----------

